

Ask HN: Hacking Direct Sales - javanix

Hi All -<p>My girlfriend recently started a position as an "Independent Consultant" with a direct sales company.<p>She genuinely likes the products (as do I) but she's uncomfortable with the typical cold-calling type techniques that successful consultants recommend to boost sales and bookings.<p>Does anyone have any alternative ideas or suggestions for getting a larger customer base?<p>We live in a fairly small metro area (probably ~100,000 people) and the problem is getting in contact with people interested in doing sales who we haven't talked to before. I was thinking adwords/Facebook ads or something like that might be helpful (targeting a customer base that is actually looking to book a party in our area) but I haven't been able to come up with anything else that might be useful.
======
Tillify
When you are starting any form of business the wall you always hit is how to
find your customers.

Their are numerous methods of doing this. Even if your an internet start-up as
big as the web maybe, You still need to get your first base of users,
customers.

To do this your first step should be word of mouth with your direct family and
then outward to friends, friends of friends and so on.

This is the old fashioned word of mouth.

Of course some products just won't sell that way: if you sell expensive
watches and your family are all broke your going to struggle with this method.

But in some cases this method is a good kick start. If your product is good,
desires repeat orders this can fast grow a nice base of income.

Either way a good business needs many nets (marketing revenues) to keep going.
this is the first.

Secondly is cold calling: used the wrong way it can be painful. Used the right
way it can be fun and work well. For example knoking on doors asking if the
owner wants to hold a perfume party will be tough.

Taking a stool outside a local supermarket/centre and offering free samples /
feedback on what perfumes people prefer can be fun, and lead to: oh i like
that where can i get this from...your in.

Another good revenue is getting post cards printed - brand them well state
your message and leave them on pin boards, at checkouts, take-aways anywhere
people go, stand and wait, the dentist, the vet.

If your message is good and your product market worthy your be amazed at how
much response this will get.

Link this all with a website, Facebook the social web and with a good customer
attitude towards business and hard work and i promise you your be amazed at
how well it will all turn out.

Work hard, work smart be different, stand out.

don't be afraid to fail or tumble. We all do it. Best of luck

Martin Webb founder Tillify.com @tillify Point-of-sale is about to get an ass
whipping

------
aymeric
Check out the Duct Tape Marketing book. It gives some good ideas on how to get
more sales (for example, by looking at partnerships).

